# 1 Thess. 4:13-18 - Readings



## Sydnorphyn (Nov 13, 2007)

I am curious how individuals interpret 1 Thess. 4:13-18 . Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 13, 2007)

The resurrection at the last day.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 13, 2007)

Jhn 5:28 Marvel not at this: for the hour is coming, in the which all that are in the graves shall hear his voice, 
Jhn 5:29 And shall come forth; they that have done good, unto the resurrection of life; and they that have done evil, unto the resurrection of damnation.

1Cr 15:50 Now this I say, brethren, that flesh and blood cannot inherit the kingdom of God; neither doth corruption inherit incorruption. 
1Cr 15:51 Behold, I shew you a mystery; We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed, 
1Cr 15:52 In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed. 
1Cr 15:53 For this corruptible must put on incorruption, and this mortal [must] put on immortality. 
1Cr 15:54 So when this corruptible shall have put on incorruption, and this mortal shall have put on immortality, then shall be brought to pass the saying that is written, Death is swallowed up in victory. 
1Cr 15:55 O death, where [is] thy sting? O grave, where [is] thy victory? 
1Cr 15:56 The sting of death [is] sin; and the strength of sin [is] the law. 
1Cr 15:57 But thanks [be] to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ. 
1Cr 15:58 Therefore, my beloved brethren, be ye stedfast, unmoveable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, forasmuch as ye know that your labour is not in vain in the Lord.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 14, 2007)

Sydnorphyn said:


> I am curious how individuals interpret 1 Thess. 4:13-18 . Thanks in advance.
> 
> John



Dispensationalists (generally speaking) think that it refers to the secret rapture.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Nov 15, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Sydnorphyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious how individuals interpret 1 Thess. 4:13-18 . Thanks in advance.
> ...



I would go further, Daniel, and point out that not only do Dispensationalists see this as a "secret" rapture, but one that precedes the "official" second coming by 7 years of tribulation -- which seems to be a good example of eisegesis rather than exegesis.


----------



## KMK (Nov 15, 2007)

Gomarus said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Sydnorphyn said:
> ...



 And where does it say in vs. 17 that those that are alive and remain will be caught up and be with the Lord in the air *and return to heaven*? They insist that when believers are raptured they return to heaven during the tribulation period. This passage does not say where believers will remain with the Lord. Why not earth?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 15, 2007)

Gomarus said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Sydnorphyn said:
> ...





Spot on Jim; there has probably never been a greater example of eisegesis.



> For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of an archangel, and with the trumpet of God.



When preaching on verse 16 of the passage in question (cited above), my old pastor said:



> "In order to believe in the secret rapture, you would have to believe in a whispering God, a mute trumpet, and a dumb archangel."


----------

